
Custom Elements – Web Components - rbanffy
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Web_Components/Custom_Elements
======
tannhaeuser
Browser compatibility section at the end of TFA states that it isn't supported
by FF (Gecko), so why is it on MDN then?

